# ?.do pigeons-purr



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

have you ever heard a pigeon purr,,it is the most amazing thing,,of all the vocals-i thought i heard it all,-then a pigeon i hand reared from one day old/now 3 mon,10 days old,.has been my litle buddy/lands on my shoulder-lightly pecks my ear and i can hear him purring/not shaking or nervous/purring/kinda like my old remington electric razor/,.sincerely james waller


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

yes i have heard it too!usually at feeding times and after,they are contented


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Piglet purrs when he is on our shoulders, he was hand raised too.

I always think it is a terrific privilege to hear. As tuxedobaby said, they do it when they are content.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They sure do. I love it when my little hen Romey sits in my lap and purrs.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Yes they certainly do. My Jackie does it all the time when I hold her close to me or when she sits on my shoulder. It is a sign of happiness and contentment.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My big beautiful Paloma is a champ at purring .. she's also a champ at stomping! 

Terry


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

my little one "pheonix" is wrapped up in a towel in my arms after being in the rain for 30 mins b/c he didnt want to go inside the loft. he was looking miseable up there so i brought him in. He's either purring or grunting right now actually it sounds like a little of both. think he's doin it b/c dads warming him up or is he sick? Also, he's doing it as he eats.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jameswaller said:


> have you ever heard a pigeon purr,,it is the most amazing thing,,of all the vocals-i thought i heard it all,-then a pigeon i hand reared from one day old/now 3 mon,10 days old,.has been my litle buddy/lands on my shoulder-lightly pecks my ear and i can hear him purring/not shaking or nervous/purring/kinda like my old remington electric razor/,.sincerely james waller


LOL 

Isn't it the most wonderful warm noise?

Skye purrs when he flies onto my shoulders when I enter the aviary. He sometimes does it in anticipation of special treats, like peanuts!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes I have heard after they finished eating.


----------



## Whammytap (Jul 20, 2009)

theBrewMeister said:


> my little one "pheonix" is wrapped up in a towel in my arms after being in the rain for 30 mins b/c he didnt want to go inside the loft. he was looking miseable up there so i brought him in. He's either purring or grunting right now actually it sounds like a little of both. think he's doin it b/c dads warming him up or is he sick? Also, he's doing it as he eats.


Wow! I didn't know they could do that. You know, cats will purr when they are stressed and scared sometimes. Maybe something similar? My cockatiel grinds his beak when he's content, but purring sounds like a much more inviting sound!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL! So I am not alone! I was afraid to ask the same question thinking that people might find me crazy hearing stuff. I also have had my birds hiccup! Sometimes I thought I heard one of them burp at one time, but I believe I was just hearing stuff. I spend about 1 hour or even more just standing on my loft window observing them. They yawn, too, right?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RodSD said:


> They yawn, too, right?


Yep .. and often! 

Terry


----------

